# .Cab File problem



## Silentorb (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, so Im trying to install a game and it works perfectly. Except that in the middle of the instalation it complains about a .cab problem.

When I try to open the .cab file it has a problem, so it tells me...
1:File is either damaged or corrupt
or
2:File is in an unknown format and cannot be read

The part that is frustrating me the most is that i've ruled out both of these problems.

Reason why it isn't choice 1: I took the exact same game over to my friends house and he used the exact same setup and it worked perfectly for him. This means it is NOT a damaged file or corrupt!

Reason why it isn't choice 2: The game comes with 3 .cab files, two of them are data1 and data2 .cab files, the third one is an engine.cab file. It will allow me to open the engine.cab file. Which means that windows CAN read .cab files.

I've tried tons of basic things like trying to extract the files and such, but it immediately fails saying that it isn't an archive.

I am confused, and my brother who has gone through 3 years of college for this kind of thing is clueless. Just asking for a little help as soon as possible.

I've also tried it with two other games, and the exact same problem occurs.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

what are you using to unzip it? I've had problems using the default windows unzip utility if the archive was created with 7zip. 

EDIT:
Might give 7zip a try and see if it will open it.


----------



## Silentorb (Dec 11, 2008)

I have both 7zip and Winrar. I have tried using both to open the .cab file, and both give me the same error message.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Are you installing from CD? If so it could be that the cd is damaged and your friends cdrom is less sensitive to scratches than yours is. If this is the case, try copying the file to your c: drive before attempting to open. If you get CRC errors during the copy its pretty much guaranteed to be either your hardware or a damaged cd.


----------



## Silentorb (Dec 11, 2008)

I am installing from an ISO, from a External Hard Drive, I probably should have stated that before sorry.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Are you both using the same application and image to mount the ISO or are you trying to extract it using something like MagicISO or ISOBuster?

If you are using something like Daemon Tools, try extracting it with something like magic iso.


----------



## Silentorb (Dec 11, 2008)

Hmm, we both used Daemon Tools and my instalation didn't work but my friends did.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Just noticed you said that you tried it on your system with 3 different ISO's and have the same problem. 

When's the last time you updated your copy of Daemon tools?


----------



## Silentorb (Dec 11, 2008)

It's pretty recent, We both used Daemon tools light 4.12.4 a pretty recent version I think.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Have you checked the application section of the event viewer? Is your version of Windows installer up to date?

I'm kinda of grasping at straws here.


----------



## Silentorb (Dec 11, 2008)

I understand, but I am certain that my windows installer is most recent, but what do you mean application section of the event viewer?


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

below assumes you are using XP with classic view..

Control panel, administrative tools, event viewer. Check the application and system sections for any errors that match the time of your last install. see if you find anything helpful.


----------



## Silentorb (Dec 11, 2008)

All right, I gave that a shot, but nothing came up relating to the install, first something about Winmp problem which im not worried about.

But when I tried installing the game again, it popped up with Feature transfer error, if that means any thing.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

read this link and see if it helps.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061220141921AAZXL5O


----------



## Silentorb (Dec 11, 2008)

All right, I belive that removed the feature error, but now it pops up with 

"CRC error: The file doesn't match the file in the setup's.cab file The medium from which you are running the setup may be corrupted; contact your software vendor."

Now my arguement is that this exact installer works on other computers! It just doesn't make sense!

I appreciate your help though, you've helped clear up quite a few possibilities.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Have you tried deleting your copy and then moving a fresh copy over from your friends machine?

its possible that there were crc errors during the transfer that your friends machine was able to correct that yours couldnt.


----------



## Silentorb (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll have to give that a shot, it's possible that it may work.

But is there any way that I can make my computer able to repair those transfers? Because like I said it's on more then one game and it happens every time I try to install one of the games.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Cant fix it if you don't know whats broke.


----------



## Silentorb (Dec 11, 2008)

Well one of two possibilities just happened.
Either one, I had previously tried to overwrite a file on hard drive from MY computer, which means that I replaced a good file with a bad file.

OR, it just decided to not work on my other computer.


Im going with option one, which means i'll have to get the working ISO from my friend and try again, sorry if it's taking much longer then expected.


----------



## Silentorb (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, I just got the files back from my friend, put them on my other machine, and it works fine.

I've done a temporary bypass and just shared the folder from my other machines desktop, and proceeded to install the game.

The Good News: IT WORKED, I actually was able to install FLUENTLY.

The Bad News: Problem after Problem, and just trying a reinstall to fix. If further problems occur, I'll just ask here.

So while I did install the game finally, what should I do about the hard drive, or my computer that corrupts things?

Ok, so now I have a .exe that refuses to work. And im getting agitated by the minute...
So, post some possible fixes, that maybe I just haven't thought of yet. PLEASE...


----------

